# 165 grain Hornady SST- 308



## Bantam1

I have a pig hunt coming up next week here in CA. I have a load that I developed a while back using 165 grain Hornady SST bullets (someone gave me a box of 100). So I have this load that will shoot 1/4-1/2 MOA at 100-300 yards. The velocity on the chrono is 2660 at the muzzle with really low ES and SD. Around 450 it starts dropping like a rock. I was trying for a steel pig target at my local range at 500 yards. I was holding over with my same dope using a 168 Sierra match bullet going close to the same speed (BC is very close too) and it was WAY off. It fell about 50 yards short. I ended up having to dial another 10 MOA to even get close and it still fell short. It felt like I was shooting mortars. My buddy was spotting for me and he said the vapor trail looked like a McDonalds arch when it crossed the 400 mark. At that point I gave up. I didn't want to send anymore into the dirt trying to find my elevation hold. Even on the ballistic program it was way off. Now I do not expect to take a super long shot on pigs. The place I'll be hunting will be 100-200 yard shots. I was just really disappointed with this bullet for longer range work. 

Am I expecting too much? Should I just load up some of my hot long range rounds and not look back :biggrin: I have never used my 308 to hunt with before so excuse my ignorance if I am expecting too much. I know my match bullets are not good for hunting. Maybe these are special CA bullets with a parachute that deploys at 400 yards...


----------



## CHARLIE

Yes you are expecting too much. Just look at trajectory tables... and you caint overcome the drop by just building "hot" bullets.. Not sure what you were expecting. 
.


----------



## Bantam1

For example the BC on this bullet is .447. Their HPBT in 168 grain is .450. The trajectory on these bullets is very different. Side by side they are close in shape and design (minus the ballistic tip and cannelure). The HPBT bullet has way less drop with a slower velocity (2650) based on my log book dope. My software said the hold at 500 yards should be 11.4 MOA. I stopped at 19 MOA and still fell short. This is why I was disappointed and expected more. I realize software can be wrong, but that wrong?


----------



## Ernest

Those BC's are so close, they might as well be the same. 

So, if they are both being quoted as G1 BC's (Hornady normally lists G1), then one of the bullet's BC is being quoted too high or too low. Or, the velocities you are using are off. 

Dialed up 10 MOA and still short? No freaking way with velocities and BC's quoted. Something is way wrong. 

In that regard, I would wager your velocities on the Hornady's are less than you think, or you were using the wrong number of clicks up for your 168 load during this particular session. Something is off here.


----------



## Bantam1

I shot them over the chrono and have my manual here with me today. Here is the data:

SST- Hornady case (new) Winchester Large primer 44.1 gr Varget 2.810 OAL
Ave velocity 2666. ES 21.9 SD 9.0

HPBT- Federal case (not new) WLR primer 44.0 gr Varget 2.810 OAL

Ave velocity 2660 ES 25.1 SD 11.0

I measure my OAL from the ogive with the tool from Hornday so my OAL is close based on my math. They are consistent from the ogive though. Cases are sorted by weight, neck sized with a Redding competition bushing die. I full length sized the new cases with a Redding die as well. They are trimmed and chamfered and given the "bench prep". I even weight sort the bullets (yes I am anal with my reloading). 

The scope is a Luepold Mark 4 3.5 x 10 with 1/2 MOA turrets. The MOA is printed on the turret along with the yardage based on the 168 bullet going 2650. I zeroed my scope for the SST prior to shooting. I know the scope tracks correctly. I confirmed it during my zero process. 

I am at a total loss as to what happened. I made 7 shots at 500 and stopped. My shooter app says 11.3 MOA elevation. Knights says 11.4 MOA. Actual was probably 20. I stopped at 19. 200-400 it was spot on, well 1/2" low at 400. After that it just dropped. I have never seen anything like it. Maybe the BC from Hornady is wrong? I would say maybe it went sub sonic but the arcs were consistent, just way short and steep. My buddy was spotting for me so this is based on what he said. He is a competent shooter and hunter. I trust him. 

Honestly I am over it. I doubt I will take a shot at that distance on an animal with the 308 anyways.


----------



## Screeminreel

Welcome to the world of factory B.C.'s.

A friend and I had a similar issue a couple of years back with similar results when shooting out past 400yds using a couple of factory listed B.C's. The issue arises that they are mostly using a predicted BC bases upon the bullet designs and not necessarily based upon actual field tested drops. I do admit they are close, but they don't always match what they should. 

In our case folks in other parts of the country were getting a BC in the mid .600's ours down here in the humidity and lower SL were only hitting the mid .400's if that. We had to eventually do a drop test out to 600yds in order to figure our own numbers for that particular bullet. Once we had the actual drops, it fell right in line with our dial-ups. 

There are several things which can and do influence the BC of a particular bullet verses another. Sometimes you get lucky and sometimes you have to work it out. Having used the 130 SST in my .270 for some LR loads, I know that I had to adjust my dope to hit POA out at 400yds as well. I will say however, that at 400 - 500yds the hogs I have hit with them have all simply folded up the landing grear right then and there. I have been impressed with the performance, but loaded to just over 3000fps from my rifle they DO make a bit of a mess at ranges in closer than 200yds.


----------



## Bottomsup

Not sure what the velocity is past 400 yards but its bound to be pretty slow so to speak. Maybe the bullet starts to wobble or tumble after 400?


----------



## Too Tall

buy a box of factory loads and see if the same thing happens with them.


----------



## CHARLIE

Come on guys a 308 at 400 yards begans to look like it is falling off a table no matter regarding SD or bullet design. Some a small bit better than others but not enough to make too much difference..


----------



## Screeminreel

Well after reading through this once again, I didn't see any note as to your actual zero range. this said using what you have posted I gather it is zeroed at 200yds.

At least if I plug in a 200yd zero, using 1/2MOA adjustments with everything else you have posted on your load is clearly shows, 6 clicks for 300, 12 clicks for 400, and 20 clicks needed to hit at 500yds.

While it might not be exact as to your local conditions with pressure and all, it is pretty close to what your saying, and it is usually pretty close to right on. If your not planning to shoot that far on any hunt, then what's the big deal?

I shoot a 16.5" barreled .308 and use 150gr factory loaded CL's, that _might_ be getting 2550fps, and I promise that at 400yds, they work just fine on hogs if you do your part. Anything in closeer hasn't got a chance. About 85% of the ones posted here could attest to that,
http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f285/41nag/

Quit worrying about how much the drop is, just verify them, build the card, go hunt and have fun.


----------



## RobaloSunrise

What is your altitude and has it changed from the 168's to the 165's a 5000 ft change in altitude is good for a pretty sizeable change in POI


----------



## Bantam1

The range is 1600'. We went and hunted the private ranch and we didn't get any pigs. A bunch of police officers came in the day before and depleted the ranch. After seeing the place I will be fine with my load. Most of the shots will be 200 or less. I'll work on another load later with a different bullet.


----------

